# للايجار و البيع نطيطات و زحاليق وملاعب صابونية وبالونات 2014



## مسوقة (12 يوليو 2014)

*يسر مؤسسة خطوات المرح للترفيه ان تعلن عن توفر العاب هوائيه بجميع اشكالها بلاضافة الى وجود ادوات تسالي بجميع انواعها 
وتوفر عاملات حسب الطلب كما نقوم بتنسيق وتنظيم الحفلات والمناسبات بإحتراف وتميز.​*
*للايجار و البيع
​*
*
















































كما يوجد انواع اخرى من الالعاب حسب الطلب

لتواصل:



0544651144
او
0549894770

Mail:

[email protected]
التويتر:
@Mara7_lltrfeh
انستنقرام:
Mara7_lltrfeh
الواتساب:


0544651144
او
0549894770

متواجدون بالرياض
*​


----------



## مسوقة (25 يوليو 2014)

*رد: للايجار و البيع نطيطات و زحاليق وملاعب صابونية وبالونات 2014*

الواتساب:

0544651144
او
0549894770
متواجدون بالرياض


----------



## مسوقة (9 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: للايجار و البيع نطيطات و زحاليق وملاعب صابونية وبالونات 2014*

لتواصل:

0544651144
او
0549894770
Mail:
[email protected]
التويتر:

@Mara7_lltrfeh
انستنقرام:
Mara7_lltrfeh
الواتساب:

0544651144
او
0549894770
متواجدون بالرياض


----------

